# Ufer- und Taschenmatte, welche Pflanzen?



## Stefano (24. März 2011)

Hallo,
ein sehr schönes Forum! Macht richtig Spaß hier rumzustöbern und zu lesen.
Ich bin absoluter Teichneuling. Unseren Gartenteich gibt es zwar schon sehr lange, ich schätze mal bestimmt schon 15 Jahre, aber meine Eltern haben sich nie wirklich um ihn gekümmert und letztes Jahr habe ich nun die „Verantwortung“ für Haus + Garten übernommen. 
Also letztes Jahr den Teich komplett leer gemacht (ca 6m² + 70cm tief) und alles gesäubert. Die Folie sah noch überraschend gut aus, hier und da nur ein bisschen ausgebessert. Durchlauffilter und paar Goldfische rein, sieht schon ganz nett aus…
Nun muss aber noch bepflanzt werden! Einen Pflanzkorb hab ich schon seit letztem Jahr in der Flachwasserzone mit verschiedenen Pflanzen drin.

Nun zu meinem Vorhaben: 
Ich möchte die Teichränder mit einer Ufermatte und einer Taschenmatte versehen, jeweils 65cm breit - Naturagart hat da ja was im Angebot.

Folgendes habe ich mir an Pflanzen überlegt:
Auf die Ufermatte: __ Pfennigkraut ansiedeln?

In die Taschenmatte: 
_Oberen drei Taschen:_
Sumpf-__ Calla
Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht
Pfeilblatt, Schmalblättriges

_Unteren drei Taschen:_
__ Wasserfeder

Ist das so machbar? Oder ist irgendeine der Pflanzen für diese Art der Bepflanzung nicht geeignet? Was benutze ich am besten für Erde zum einpflanzen in die Taschen? Kann ich alles Anfang April pflanzen, oder ist das zu früh? Ist sonst noch was Wichtiges zu beachten?

Viele Grüße 
Stefano


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer- und Taschenmatte, welche Pflanzen?*

 stefano

:willkommen hier im forum der "pfützenverrückten". 

zu deinen überlegungen:
ehrlich gesagt wundere ich mich immer wieder drüber, wieso die leute ufer- und taschenmatten unbedingt bei naturagart kaufen! mir persönlich wären die dort zu teuer. ich habe unser teichbaumaterial komplett bei czebra bestellt und konnte zu den naturagart-ufermatten (die ich auch schon verarbeitet habe) keinen qualitätsunterschied feststellen. dringend abraten würde ich dir allerdings von "supermarkt-billigmatten", da man durch diese dinger oft fast durchschauen kann... 

aber eigentlich hattest du ja nach den pflanzen gefragt...........
- __ pfennigkraut auf der ufermatte mag ich persönlich sehr gerne und habe es auch an vielen teichstellen verwendet. falls du sehr schattige uferbereiche dabei hast, wäre evtl ein schönes moospolster auch eine möglichkeit.ich habe meine ufermatten mit feuchtem sand "eingerieben" und das pfennigkraut & __ moos dann einfach "draufgepappst". es war ruckzuck festgewachsen und die langen triebe suchen sich von alleine eine stelle zum anwurzeln. 
- sumpfvergissmeinnicht habe ich - ebenso wie __ bachbunge - sowohl im flachwasserbereich als auch direkt auf der ufermatte angesiedelt. mit beiden standorten ist es sehr zufrieden und auch sonst "genügsam"
- sumpf-__ calla bekomme ich hier absolut nicht durch den winter, daher könnte ich bei dieser pflanze nur mit kurzfristigen erfahrungen dienen.
- __ pfeilkraut habe ich auf einigen pflanzstufen in körben stehen und es ist recht unkompliziert. allerdings habe ich schon öfter gelesen, dass es in sehr flachen bereichen nicht ausreichend winterhart sein soll. 

pflanzsubstrat solltest du möglichst nährstoffarmes nehmen. wenn du normale blumenerde oder speziell gekaufte "teicherde" verwenden würdest, dann wäre der nährstoffüberschuss vorprogrammiert. da wir hier sehr nährstoffarmen sandboden haben, verwende ich einfach diesen für die wasserpflanzen und spare mir so das anmischen einer nährstoffarmen pflanzerde.


----------



## Stefano (24. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer- und Taschenmatte, welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo Anja, vielen dank für die ausführliche Antwort! 
Kannst du mir sagen wie viele Pflanzen ich ca für ca 65cm ufermatten-Fläche
Einplanen muss? Und wieviele ca je pflanztasche?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer- und Taschenmatte, welche Pflanzen?*



ich denke so allgemein kann man die pflanzenmenge nicht festlegen. das kommt auch darauf an, ob du in möglichst kurzer zeit den eindruck, "das ufer ist schon seit jahren eingewachsen" haben möchtest, oder ob du zu den geduldigeren teichbesitzern gehörst. 
da ich eher zu ersteren gehöre, würde ich für die ufermatte (sofern du die volle breite bepflanzen möchtest und nicht nur einen schmalen streifen oberhalb der wasserkante) wohl so ca. 15-20 pflanzen pro meter nehmen. 

gerade bei __ pfennigkraut, sumpfvergissmeinnicht & __ bachbunge könntest du dich aber im freundes- und bekanntenkreis mal umhören. da diese pflanzen recht kräftig wachsen und in kleinen teichen auch mal "zuviel" werden, hat ja evtl jemand was abzugeben? 
ich habe letztes jahr von einer freundin eine "große hand voll" pfennigkraut bekommen, da ihres zurück geschnitten wurde. das hat innerhalb weniger wochen über 2 m bachufer (alledings nur ca. 20 cm ufermattenbreit) besiedelt! 

bei den pflanztaschen würde ich je nach pflanzensorte 1-3 stck pro tasche nehmen. 
__ fieberklee z.b. reicht garantiert einer, da er recht problemlos wächst... das __ pfeilkraut ist bei mir eher ein langsamer geselle, da würde ich dann 2 oder 3 nehmen.


----------



## Stefano (25. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer- und Taschenmatte, welche Pflanzen?*

ok, super, danke!



> ich habe meine ufermatten mit feuchtem sand "eingerieben" und das __ pfennigkraut & __ moos dann einfach "draufgepappst"


Das heißt, einfach nur die Erde entfernen und den Wurzelballen auf die Matte drücken? Das hält


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. März 2011)

*AW: Ufer- und Taschenmatte, welche Pflanzen?*



Stefano schrieb:


> Das heißt, einfach nur die Erde entfernen und den Wurzelballen auf die Matte drücken? Das hält




so ungefähr........ erde entfernen, mit den fingern den wurzelballen etwas "auseinanderzupfeln" (damit er nicht mehr "blockförmig" ist sondern eher "faserig"), flach drücken und dann auf die ufermatte pappsen... wenn du nen trampeligen hund, ne weniger grazile ehefrau  oder tollpatschige kinder im garten hast, kannst du ja für die ersten paar wochen noch nen flacheren stein drauf legen. aber an nem einigermaßen flachen ufer hält das normalerweise auch ohne. und gerade das __ pfennigkraut wächst superschnell an, bekommt an den langen trieben an allen möglichen stellen kleine wurzeln und "krallt" sich damit in die ufermatte. 

schau mal, hier in diesem ufer-bereich habe ich die wurzeln einfach etwas zwischen die holzscheiben geklemmt und man sieht schon recht gut, wie die triebe sich an der ufermatte festhalten. (das bild ist ca. 2-3 wochen nachm pflanzen entstanden)

 

hier habe ich sie einfach unterhalb des stamms auf die matte "gepappst" und ca. 4 wochen später sah es schon so aus:


----------

